# Specktra welcomes Risa (sonrisa) to the Staff



## Janice (Mar 23, 2006)

We are happy to welcome Risa to the Specktra team! Welcome Risa!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2006)

welcome risa!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome Risa


----------



## tinagrzela (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats Risa!! You're gonna be great!


----------



## Wattage (Mar 23, 2006)

A great addition! Congrats!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats Risa!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 23, 2006)

Welcome Risa! We're thrilled to have you here!


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 24, 2006)

YAY!  Congratulations Risa!


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MacLover (Mar 24, 2006)

Woooo Hoooo!  Congratulations Risa!


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 24, 2006)

yaaayyy!!!!!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Risa, lovely to have you here, big welcome!


----------



## meihwa (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome Risa, it's so great to have you join the most wonderful Specktra team!!


----------



## sasse142 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yay......love Risa she's super talented!!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 24, 2006)

whoo hoo!! welcome


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome Risa, your a great addition to the team.


----------



## nakobear (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats Risa!


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Yay for Risa!!*

Way to go, Risa!!  I love your work...it's so inspiring!!  I also love your great attitude and I've found many of your comments on several threads to be profound.  You're a great gal!!

Oh yeah, and you are GORGEOUS!!  ;-D


----------



## devin (Mar 25, 2006)

Congratulations Risa!!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_A great addition! Congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

very true


----------



## roxybc (Mar 25, 2006)

Yay Risa!!!!!  One of the best things to happen to this site!  She has such wonderful knowledge!  I'm so glad your oficially part of the "team"!


Can't wait to read more of your posts  and advice!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  You will be a great asset to Specktra!


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Mar 26, 2006)

congrats risa!


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Mar 27, 2006)

*Throws confetti and pigments*
waaaahhhhhhhhoooooooooooo!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 28, 2006)

This made my day. Welcome Risa!! I love your work.


----------



## MelodyKat (Mar 29, 2006)

All I gotta say is, IT'S ABOUT TIME! Woot woot Woot!


----------



## stacey (Mar 29, 2006)

finally! you go girl!


----------



## samila18 (Apr 5, 2006)

*:d*

awesome!!! Congratulations and welcome, Risa!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what an awesome addition!


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## lola336 (Apr 7, 2006)

YAY! Congrats....im so excited!


----------



## ralenth (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Isis (Apr 19, 2006)

About time! Congrats


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 19, 2006)

! CONGRATULATIONS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## RobinG (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats Risa. I love when you post your creations and give advice.


----------



## mjalomo (Apr 22, 2006)

Horray!!! I'm glad you are on the staff, Risa!


----------



## orodwen (Apr 23, 2006)

i missed this!  conga rats, risa!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 27, 2006)

Congrats


----------

